# My First Colnago - Dream HX



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Built up my Dream HX from Maestro. 54 sloping, Star fork, DA10 with 12-27. Other bits- Easton Velomax Orions, EC90 bar, Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem & carbon post, Conti 4000GP's. 17.3 pounds as shown. Still playing with bar height, and swapping around from these old Ritchey SPD clones, LOOK 396's and a friend's Keos to see what I dig.

Not your classic Nag, with a sloping TT, American bits and Shimano drivetrain, but WTF-- I dig it.

Now I just need to ride the thing and see how it compares to my last ride, an '01 Schwinn/Yeti Fastback. The Schwinn was a quarter pound lighter than the Dream, and my old aluminum steer'd Easton EC70 seemed to be lighter than the all carbon Star was well. But I'm hoping the carbon of the Dream lends a bit of relief on rough country roads.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Looks good*

Well, after all the hoopla from the Maestro post, at long last the bike. Looks good although the red and blake decals are out in force. 

I don't think the weight is that significant but more curious about how it rides. The Dream HP was a pretty stiff and unforgiving machine so I'll be interested in your comments.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Sablotny,

*Awesome!*

It's great to see something totally different. I like the paint scheme. 

Thanks for posting,
Tshirt


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Beautiful bike. Very macho. I loved my Dream (which I recently retired after six years). You'll love yours.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Beautiful, I can't wait to get my Exreme Power..in the next few weeks I hope. I also have the same ritchey stem and seatpost awaiting the new frame. I think I'm going to order the Ritchey Streem carbon bars also. Don't worry about the small extra weight of your new Dream. It will accellerate like a rocket compared the the shwinn. CONGRATS!


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Overload...*

the Orions are from my last bike, I agree its a bit heavy on the red & black. I was seriously considering some stealthy Odds & Endos wheels, but then the Orions went on sale at Excel and that was that. Coming off my Fastback (I tore the Schwinn decals off the frame in name-shame, but I truly loved that thing) I'm used to full aluminum. Next weekend, house chores will have to take a break so I can head to the hills on the Dream.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Nice*

I don't mike the HX's rear stays. Initially I thought they looked far out but they look good to me now.

Look forward to the ride report too. Go on, get going!:thumbsup:


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Sablotny said:


> Built up my Dream HX from Maestro. 54 sloping, Star fork, DA10 with 12-27. Other bits- Easton Velomax Orions, EC90 bar, Ritchey WCS 4-Axis stem & carbon post, Conti 4000GP's. 17.3 pounds as shown. Still playing with bar height, and swapping around from these old Ritchey SPD clones, LOOK 396's and a friend's Keos to see what I dig.
> 
> Not your classic Nag, with a sloping TT, American bits and Shimano drivetrain, but WTF-- I dig it.
> 
> Now I just need to ride the thing and see how it compares to my last ride, an '01 Schwinn/Yeti Fastback. The Schwinn was a quarter pound lighter than the Dream, and my old aluminum steer'd Easton EC70 seemed to be lighter than the all carbon Star was well. But I'm hoping the carbon of the Dream lends a bit of relief on rough country roads.


Congratulations. Lovely looking bike. However............ should come with a health warning. Colnagos are seriously addictive. Hope you never sell this one, just acquire more (!) Ride, ride and then ride some more.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Coupla rides in*

Mofo', I hear ya. I ordered an HP last year, but the model changed and I received an HX at the same price. When I first saw the curved stays of the HX, wasn't too thrilled. Curved stays? I didn't want a Kirk! But it only took an hour of looking at it and I was back in love. In person, the chain and seat stays are very attractive, with some nice shaping, slender/tall chainstay profile, and nice paint-to-carbon fades.

Did a couple rides this weekend, including a good climb up Pine Flat Road out of the Alexander Valley (for any north SF Bay folks). To clarify, I'm coming from an '01 Fastback with an Easton EC70 fork & DA9 to this Dream with Star fork & DA10. Saddle, bars, stem & wheels came over. The bikes built up to almost the same weight. First thing that hit me is how strong the new DA brakes are, with flatter/wider levers that are more comfy to my fingers'. Initial impression on the frame & fork is that its less explosive 'out of the gates' than the all aluminum Fastback. It feels a bit heavier and doesn't seem to shoot forward with every pedal stroke on climbs. The plus side is that I can feel the carbon rear end- the bike is noticeably smoother over road imperfections. I don't feel lateral flexing when hammering (and at a strong-legged 190 pounds, I do on many bikes) the bike just accelerates smoothly. Its a better descender than the Fastback. I can lean into corners harder, and the frame & fork have this solid, stable, of-one-piece feel that's very reassuring. Since I'm a non-racer who does weekend club rides of 50-80 miles + centuries, I think I'll grow to love this softer feel over to long haul. And... I still love just looking at it.


----------

